# Cento Van Kiefbos x Reyna vom Johnson Haus



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Since I can't post on the "Puppies & litter anouncement section" due to technical problems, I'll post this here. Can't say enough about Cento, who qualified for this year's WUSV. He has excellent nerve, hardness & grip and is a tracking machine. Let me tell you, this dog is no ****** (apologies in advance for you sensitive people). I have a two year old male out of him http://www.working-dog.de/dogs-details/89235/Burgos-Csrocco and he is coming along pretty damn nice. Don't care much for my dogs dam but IMO, Cento was able to contribute the majority, if not all, of my dogs positive attributes. Hope to see more breedings out of him in the future as IMO, he is an asset to the GSD breed.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like a little *** pedigree to me. LOL You gonna tell us about the mother of the puppies ?? Or was this about the 2 year old ??


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> LOL You gonna tell us about the mother of the puppies ?? Or was this about the 2 year old ??


 it was about my 2 year old. Don't know the bitch "Reyna vom Johnson Haus" that he was bred to.


----------

